# Denver - Sand Creek Trail



## LyncStar (May 1, 2005)

Anyone have any experience with this trail??? The map I have indicates that it starts out on Sand Creek Drive (intersection with Quebec Street) and then turns into a trail to the Platte River Greenway. Anyone ride it? Is it suitable for roadbikes.

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## RickC5 (Apr 26, 2002)

*Not for road bikes, IMHO*

Sand Creek Trail is a mix of pavement/concrete and dirt/gravel. As you ride further East (like East of I-225, It's almost all gravel. Nice trail for a MTB.


----------



## LyncStar (May 1, 2005)

RickC5 said:


> Sand Creek Trail is a mix of pavement/concrete and dirt/gravel. As you ride further East (like East of I-225, It's almost all gravel. Nice trail for a MTB.


What about heading West from I-25/Quebec? Is that still gravel?


----------



## JayTee (Feb 3, 2004)

LyncStar said:


> Anyone have any experience with this trail??? The map I have indicates that it starts out on Sand Creek Drive (intersection with Quebec Street) and then turns into a trail to the Platte River Greenway. Anyone ride it? Is it suitable for roadbikes.
> 
> Thanks in advance!!


Not all paved, yet. Although it is not as logical as the crow flies, you might want to consider something more like going across MLK Blvd. (or similar) and then hooking up with the Platte River BIke Path near the Pepsi plant at 38th and Brighton Blvd.


----------



## LyncStar (May 1, 2005)

jtolleson said:


> Not all paved, yet. Although it is not as logical as the crow flies, you might want to consider something more like going across MLK Blvd. (or similar) and then hooking up with the Platte River BIke Path near the Pepsi plant at 38th and Brighton Blvd.


I road the Sand Creek Trail yesterday during the Brocons flat tire. I took Sand Creek Drive from Quebec West. Hooked up with the trail and took it to the South Platte River trail. There are only two unpaved sections on the SCT and they were each packed fine gravel (on the edge of suitable for a road bike) and were only .25 miles long each. I took the SPR too its end (not very interesting and sections of the river smell like crap), and went East on 104th for a bit. 

Anyone know where the SCT ends up if you take it all the way East? Are there any additional unpaved sections?


----------



## Noël1 (Mar 2, 2006)

LyncStar said:


> I road the Sand Creek Trail yesterday during the Brocons flat tire. I took Sand Creek Drive from Quebec West. Hooked up with the trail and took it to the South Platte River trail. There are only two unpaved sections on the SCT and they were each packed fine gravel (on the edge of suitable for a road bike) and were only .25 miles long each. I took the SPR too its end (not very interesting and sections of the river smell like crap), and went East on 104th for a bit.
> 
> Anyone know where the SCT ends up if you take it all the way East? Are there any additional unpaved sections?


I don't know if this will help you or not. http://www.dbtc.org/pdf/PDF_other/SandCreekMap.PDF

According to Bicycling the Greater Denver Area map, the trail is suposely lead you to Colfax Ave which will eventually becomes the frontage road of I-70. I don't know how far it will take you since map was cut off.


----------



## Sledgehammer03 (Mar 7, 2006)

check all you need to know about Sand Creek here

http://www.sandcreekgreenway.org/index.html


----------

